# Help! Beautiful Amboyna Burl thats cupped



## kfuknives (Jun 17, 2012)

Im not sure if this is the correct forum to post this but I will give it a shot. I have a really nice set of bookmatched Amboyna burl that is cupped. Its 7/8" thick so its thick enough to split each piece...barely and bookmatch each piece for knife scales and Ill yield much more out of it. What is the best way to take the bend out? I was thinking about just cutting it in half which should relieve alot of it but I will still have to flaten, which might make it to thin to split. Its dry and has been sitting in a shop for over 10 years. Any suggestions?
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_0939.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_0940.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_0941.jpg


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

The only thing Ive ever tried is what Roy said. Hope it works for you cuz thats nice stuff.

Curious tho, were you standing on your head in that last pic?

Robert


----------



## kfuknives (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, trying it now with a 5 gallon bucket of paint on it. I actually was upside down in that pic! It is some beautiful stuff, got it for 25.00! If I can split it it should make at least 10 nice sets.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not sure how you're planning to cut the knife scales, but if you cut it down into shorter lengths across the width, you'll all but eliminate the cupping... I'm not sure if that possible, but it would work.

If you're planning to press the pieces flat, thinner boards are more likely to flex to your advantage. Steaming or boiling before pressing might also work, but I've never done it with amboyna.


----------

